# Model eng. from Leavenworth



## gt2ride (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is some of the Models I have made in Leavenworth.







Oscillating Engine from Little Machine Shop 






Ray Hasbrouck #9






Ray Hasbrouck #6






Ray Hasbrouck #3






Elmer Verburg Paddle Boat






McCabe Runner






Hawley Rotery Valve






Finger Power from the internet






Elmer Verburg Beam engine #24





Oscillating steam engine PM Kit 2A





Mill engine PM Kit 3BI





Elmer Verburg Tiny





Elmer Verburg  Mine engine





Elmer Verburg Crossover





Elmer Verburg  Square





Elmer Verburg Standby





Ray Hasbrouck #7





engine from sewing machine parts





Elmer Verburg Scotty





Husky-Zee 2000





Elmer Verburg Wobbler Plate #14





Elmer Verburg Oscillating Cylinder #42


----------



## rake60 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## hitandmissman (Jul 20, 2007)

Great looking engines


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 20, 2007)

Very nice looking set!


----------



## gt2ride (Oct 20, 2008)

I have posted three more eng from Elmers book. The wife bought me his book for my birthday.


----------



## wareagle (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW! That's an impressive gift! You need to keep her around!


----------



## Brass_Machine (Oct 20, 2008)

That collection is looking real nice!

Eric


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 20, 2008)

Quite a nice collection of engines. How long have you been building engines?
gbritnell


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 20, 2008)

A great collection of engines. I see you too are a fan of Ray's engines. You have done some very impressive work. :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## jack404 (Oct 21, 2008)

gt2ride

yes great work indeed ! makes me just plain ol jealous

the skills here is amazin, 

top notch gt

well done!!!

cheers 

jack


----------



## Maryak (Oct 21, 2008)

gt2ride,

Wonderful stuff, I particularly like the mine engine :bow: :bow:

Regards
Bob


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi gt2ride,

I like the little Elmer's, (square and standby) they may not be everyones favourites but I like them.
The mine engine is also a great looking piece.

A great collection indeed.  



So when are you going to take this engine building seriously  ;D 


I'll be viewing these again later..... Have you the facility for video? ;D



Ralph.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, what everyone else said ! Sweet collection of engines you've made there


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 21, 2008)

Cracking bunch of engine's  ............. think my personal favourite is the _"Elmer Verburg Beam engine #24"_, all first class though 8)


----------



## gt2ride (Nov 3, 2008)

Posted a pic of Ray's #7


----------



## radfordc (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello, neighbor. Very nice collection of engines. I live in Lansing and have a much smaller collection of engines I've built. 

Charlie


----------



## gt2ride (Dec 24, 2008)

charlie

I sent you an email.


----------



## gt2ride (Mar 14, 2010)

Just added Elmer Verburg Oscillating Cylinder to my collection


----------



## ironman (Mar 15, 2010)

GT2ride, welcome. Beautiful engines. I built Ray's Nr 7. You do great work. I have seen photos of your engines before and was very impressed with them. Again, welcome. Keep building and Keep up with photos. Ironman


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi gt2ride, Unfortunately I missed your original post. 

But, I'm glad you updated with your latest addition of the #42 Oscillating-Cylinder Engine, and gave me the opportunity to see your entire collection. 

You did a great job, congratulations! :bow:

I built my own version in February of 2009, and It's still one of my favorites. The rocking cylinder and compact design are the key features that make it interesting. 

-MB


----------



## Jeff02 (Mar 15, 2010)

GREAT looking #41, Its on my to do list.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm new to HMEM so I've been flipping through older posts...

That is probably the best "Elmer's Tiny" I've ever seen.  As of late I've gotten back into steam engines and the little ones are fascinating me right now.  Love how smooth the lines are on your tiny, and the contour appears to be to print... very difficult at that size.  I won't even lie, I CNC'd the column.

Side note: if you google image search "elmer's tiny" you will find a half scale tiny as well as a similar one but about 1/4 the size of the Tiny.


----------



## Swift752 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd love to have the plans for the paddle boat engine.  Can you help me?  Thanks.  Swift752  Bob


----------



## Swift752 (Jul 3, 2015)

Can anyone help me with the plans for the Elmer paddle boat engine (not at the Elmer site) above and , in English, the Modelldampfmaschine V10/12.  It's a beautiful Vee 2 steam engine. You  can see it at   I'm just dieing to make both of them.  I've made all but 5 of the above engines.  Thanks!


----------



## toolznthings (Jul 4, 2015)

You have been busy !!! Great job on all the builds and thanks for showing. 

Brian


----------

